# Closed Caption on Delay?



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

I tried using the 622's closed captioning last night to try to get the dialogue missed when the audio drop-outs occurred. The captioning was at least 60 seconds behind the dialogue being spoken - is this normal or did I not set something right? I tried both Caption Service 1 and 2 and then gave up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Captioning is based on the channel. Sometimes it is ahead of the spoken words ... sometimes it is behind. Sometimes it is just missing. It seems to be a problem at the station/channel provider. I have not seen captioning showing up differently on a DVR event than it did live.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks, James.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

James Long said:


> Captioning is based on the channel. Sometimes it is ahead of the spoken words ... sometimes it is behind. Sometimes it is just missing. It seems to be a problem at the station/channel provider. I have not seen captioning showing up differently on a DVR event than it did live.


This is not entirely correct. Most of the current CC sync problems are 622 related. I have painstakingly documented this and sent the info to Dish Network. When working properly, CC should be in sync with the dialog. Obviously live programming will not be in sync, but most pre-recorded shows are and should be. There are always some exceptions. At this point there seems to be some inconsistencies with both OTA and Dish HD Locals when it comes to CC sync. For instance FOX HD is out of sync more often than not. (OTA & DISH HD) In this case I believe Fox is the culprit. My Dish SD locals are always in sync. 
Getting back to the 622 CC issue. There are numerous display and sync issues which need to be addressed. Just an example of how I stumbled upon this CC sync bug. 
I have been using CC for years out of necessity. I can still hear some of the dialog, but I need the CC to fill in the rest. When it's out of sync, It's a major problem for me. I found that many shows I was watching with the 622 on various channels (Disc, Court TV, FX, TNT) had out of sync CC. When viewing these same shows recorded at the same time on my 625 the CC was in perfect sync. I realize that the 625 does not decode the CC as the 622 does. My point is that the CC info stream coming from the satellite was in sync as displayed by my TV decoder on my 625. Something is lost in translation when the 622 decodes the CC. As a secondary test, I viewed a recorded known problem show on my 622 from TV1 output and the CC was out of sync as it usually is for this show. I then played the same recording on my 622 using the TV2 output and my TV CC decoder, and it was in perfect sync. This test in essence just allows the original CC info coming from the satellite to be decoded by my TV instead of the 622. Once again, something is going on with the 622 when it decodes the CC info stream to create this out of sync problem. Try this with the FX show "Nip Tuck". 
I really haven't been able to figure out why the 622 has problems with certain shows and not with others. I guess the Dish people will have to figure that out. 
Just to reiterate, there are shows in which the CC is out of sync on occasion and it has nothing to do with Dish. But they are few and far between. 
Hopefully Dish will get this figured out.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you, Eagles! I'm going to try an experiment tonight. Since I have all kinds of ouputs connected to the tv via my a/v receiver (I wanted to compare PQ between s-video, component and hdmi), I will try switching the tv to the s-video output with the tv's CC enabled and see if that works better. Since I am having so many audio drop-outs (that's in another thread), I'm hoping the CC will help to fill in the 'gaps'.


----------



## mark069 (Jan 10, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Thank you, Eagles! I'm going to try an experiment tonight. Since I have all kinds of ouputs connected to the tv via my a/v receiver (I wanted to compare PQ between s-video, component and hdmi), I will try switching the tv to the s-video output with the tv's CC enabled and see if that works better. Since I am having so many audio drop-outs (that's in another thread), I'm hoping the CC will help to fill in the 'gaps'.


I have the same problem with my 622. The captioning text appears about 5 - 10 seconds before the dialogue is spoken making it the ultimate spoiler for some shows.

Basically with this kind of delay, closed caption becomes useless.

I will try captioning through my receiver since the problem has been identified as 622 specific...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mark069 said:


> I have the same problem with my 622. The captioning text appears about 5 - 10 seconds before the dialogue is spoken making it the ultimate spoiler for some shows.
> 
> Basically with this kind of delay, closed caption becomes useless.
> 
> I will try captioning through my receiver since the problem has been identified as 622 specific...


I don't think this kind of delay is the 622. Sounds more like the source. I more often see delays after the dialog is spoken.

I've also seen 
1) CC that is so bad it cannot be read. (Probably the 622, as I've been able to use a different receiver (ota) and been able to read the CC in some cases)
2) Totally different CC, clearly from another program. Clearly the source's problem.


----------



## capa (Feb 25, 2005)

dbconsultant said:


> I tried using the 622's closed captioning last night to try to get the dialogue missed when the audio drop-outs occurred. The captioning was at least 60 seconds behind the dialogue being spoken - is this normal or did I not set something right? I tried both Caption Service 1 and 2 and then gave up.


Hi. Iam experience a lack of CC in locals Boston in NBC and ABC only, I dont know if is a problem of Dish or my 622. and I experience delay only in TNT HD .


----------



## yence99 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have another standard definition DVR and CC is not a problem, never has been.


----------

